# Preferred Garage Door and Windows



## imported_frozenstar (Mar 16, 2010)

I was wondering what kind of doors and windows do you guys prefer on your garage?

Do you like a small window, a big window perhaps?

Do you prefer sectional garage door, retractable garage door or a canopy type door?

Why do you prefer so?

Share us your thoughts!


----------



## alfanzo (May 10, 2010)

I have windows in both garage doors. and 2 36"x72" windows in one wall. I honestly hate all 4 sets because I want to be able to close my doors and no one know I am home if I feel like it. my wife and I had the house to ourselves one weekend, both kids gone to grandmother's house. we decided to sleep in Sat morning. well, about 9 we get woke up to BANGING on our window. it was her uncle hollering and baging saying open the door.


----------



## rustywrangler (May 23, 2010)

In the garage I am planning out, I will not have a single window or window in the garage door.     Around here, if you want it hidden you don't show it off.   I will have 1 large garage door, sectional, and one man door.

For daylight I will have several skylights.


----------



## havasu (May 23, 2010)

When I remodeled my garage, I installed a double insulated sectional garage door to keep it warm in the winter, cooler in the summer, and quieter inside and out. The window, which is about 5' x 5', is double insulated and able to be opened for quick ventilation, and ordered with obscure glass in it like a bathroom often has. This way, I have lots of light, but nobody can see if the cars are in there or not.


----------



## havasu (May 23, 2010)

Here is the inside looking out.....





And here is the outside looking in.....




And here is the door in the up position......


----------



## prodashmaster (Sep 10, 2010)

The type of garage door completely depends on you! Don't forget - you must consider the kind of material your garage door is made out of as well, as certain materials accommodate better with outside climate changes. 

 - _Rick from_ Garage Doors Toronto


----------

